# Diesel made it home



## Puddychains (Apr 1, 2013)

We made it. We have been home a few hours. He is really laid back. He slept the whole way home. It is a hour and a half drive. He didn't whine at all. We got home and he fell asleep on my lap. Now he is sleeping on the couch arm. He has slept most of the time I have had him. I tried to get him to play but he wasn't real interested. It took awhile to get him to bite on to something for tug of war and when he did he let go quickly. He has ate and drank water good though. I know it has been a long day but he does seem to be sleeping a lot. He is 10 weeks old today. Does all this sleeping and lack of interest in playing seem normal?

I will post some more pictures later when he isn't sleeping.





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It probably has been a long day plus he's probably missing his mom and siblings. It seems like mine didn't sleep when they first came home, and that still hasn't changed. Diesel is too cute! Post more pics when he's awake so we can see his little face.


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

He is all warn out from his busy day! Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Happy he's home safe.:chili: He looks cute but really out for the count. Tyler was a ball of fire when he got home running around to my husband and i and playing with toys a lot. Hopefully he's just tired though an hour and a half ride isn't that long. See how he's doing tomorrow. I assume you're getting him vet checked in the next day or so. Ten weeks is still young to take from mom and siblings. They should really be with them until at least 12 weeks.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Yup! He's still a baby, it's what they do eat, sleep, pee, poop. Repeat frequently in no particular order!!!! The zoomies will come soon.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy he is home. I agree wait until tomorrow and see if he is more active....he could be missing his Mom and siblings. Ten weeks is a bit young to be taken away. Keep us posted tomorrow! He is adorable!!!


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

He is soo cute!! Enjoy puppy time! They grow up so fast!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Awwww so cute!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

What a cutie! 

Maddie was a ball of fire and she played, slept, pooped, peed, and chewed up the house! I was on a bizarre sleep schedule with her because she didn't sleep through the night. We slept in shifts with her!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Just wait..tomorrow morning he will be a ball of fire. If not, you had better worry. Is it in your contract to have him vet cleared tomorrow? I am disappointed that your breeder let him go too early. Watch out for signs of low blood sugar. I am sure all will be fine, but keep a watch and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Such a cutie!!! Glad you made it home safely and that all is well. Many fluffs get very quiet when they're stressed. Just give it a few takes and you might find that you have a little "tiger" on your hands.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I agree with Sylvia, if he's not more active tomorrow, take him to the vet to be checked. Make sure he is eating a bit too to prevent hypogylcemia, although it sounds like he's doing ok there. It's not entirely normal for a puppy to not engage in a new environment but he may just be stressed from the long day. As others have said, the breeder let him go too early so you are going to have to keep a close eye on him. Responsible breeders in the US keep their puppies until at least 12 weeks old. 

Let us know how tomorrow goes!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree w/Sylie & Stacey---it is normal for puppies to play until they are so exhausted they fall asleep. I also agree that 10 wks. is too young to bring a puppy home for all the reasons mentioned & a few more.
I hope you won't be leaving him alone for work or ?? unless you have someone keeping an eye on him. The vet check is crucial. 
Don't forget not to put him down outside and keep the floors mopped w/bleach to prevent parvo. Leave your shoes at the door too. 
Sending up a prayer for your Diesel---he is so cute!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Aw so cute. I am sure he is worn out and at least he is eating and pooping. When he WAKES UP you will wish for the day he was sleeping LOL. Boo acts like a turbo pet!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How's Diesel this morning? Was going to mention that you should have Nutri-cal on hand as sometimes young pups can get hypoglycemic which often presents as lethargy. Hope he's feeling better today.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Checking in on Diesel.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Also wondering how Diesel is doing today. Hope he had a good first night with his new Mommy.


----------



## Puddychains (Apr 1, 2013)

Diesel did good on his first night sleeping in his pen. He didn't cry at all. This morning he was whining around 6:30 and woke me up. He ran around around real good when I let him out. We then played a bunch of rounds of fetch which I really liked. He is sleeping again though. He has been asleep for about half hour and before that just laid around for awhile. When we were playing fetch he ran a few times but then it turned into him fast walking to get it. Both days now, he breathes real fast when he sleeps. His little belly goes up & down about 3 times a second. 

We have a pet appointment this afternoon for his first checkup. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Puddychains said:


> Diesel did good on his first night sleeping in his pen. He didn't cry at all. This morning he was whining around 6:30 and woke me up. He ran around around real good when I let him out. We then played a bunch of rounds of fetch which I really liked. He is sleeping again though. He has been asleep for about half hour and before that just laid around for awhile. When we were playing fetch he ran a few times but then it turned into him fast walking to get it. Both days now, he breathes real fast when he sleeps. His little belly goes up & down about 3 times a second.
> 
> We have a pet appointment this afternoon for his first checkup.
> 
> ...


It's hopefully just a case of him readjusting to his new home. Sammy used to breathe really fast like that when he was little. I also used to worry as his breeder told me he would sleep most of the day and he never did, so I was the opposite. But best to get him vet checked and give you peace of mind.


----------



## Puddychains (Apr 1, 2013)

He yawns all the time when he is awake. He does walk around a lot looking at things. He likes to go look at the refrigerator where he can see his reflection.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

The heavy rapid breathing when asleep sounds normal for a puppy. Glad you have a vet appointment today. He really is adorable!! :wub: Keep us posted on the vet visit.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

He is just adorable!
I hope all goes well for you at the vet today.


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Hes adorable!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*He is Just Beautiful Looks Like My Yogi*. All Will Be Fine Iam Sure. Just Takes Time. Glad hes getting Vet Checked- I Used the Nutri-cal For Yogi a lot.*
*Ill Check back to see how you both are.*
*Just Stay Clam and Don't worry a lot. They Can sense that.*
*I Was a Nutt Case At first. Well Still bit Of One Now When It comes to Him**
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

We look all tuckered out, but what a cutie. You are going to be so happy with this little one.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Welcome Diesel!*
*Something For You Scrape Book.*
*Hope You Like It.*
*Yogi And His Mommy!*


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Maizy was always a sleepy puppy and used to play for a bit then sleep a lot and she is the same now she is 2 she just loves her sleep!!!! He is adorable hope all goes well at the vets!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Awww what a cutie he is. Glad he was more playful this morning and that you have a Vet appt today. Congratulations and best wishes with him.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

He sounds a bit sad...maybe missing his siblings? Try letting him sleep on your chest across your heart. Maybe the sound of your hearbeat will help calm any sadness he might be feeling. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Puddychains (Apr 1, 2013)

I think he may be missing his brothers & sisters too. If I go outside for a little bit he is excited to see me but then he walks around whining like he is looking for something. Then he will ball up on my stomach and go to sleep.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It does sound like he is missing his Mom and siblings.  He will be fine soon. He is still very young and its all new to him.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

He's so sweet looking. Glad you're getting to the vet. He/She will know if it's normal or not and will check Diesel out which will give you some peace of mind. Hope all is well.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Welcome home. Glad he is doing well today.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Ahhh, he is adorable!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Diesel is adorable. Honestly everything you're describing sounds like normal puppy behavior to me. Hope the vet confirms this soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Puddychains (Apr 1, 2013)

The vet said everything is good with Diesel except one of his testicles has not dropped. He was little better today. He still slept a lot but he was more active. I did some work with him today using the clicker on come hear and sit. He did really good. He used his potty patch 4 times today on his own but had some random accidents but I am impressed with potty effort. I bought a small rawhide stick today trying to get him to chew on something. He did not seem to care for it at first. While I was eating I gave it to him again and he started messing with it. He chewed it a little and then he went and drug one his toys over and started playing a small amount on his own. That is the first time he did that. He then brought the toy over by my feet and went back to chewing his rawhide. This made my happy. I hope each day goes a little better. I want him to be happy so watching him sleep all day makes me sad. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maybe the little dude was a follower in his little family....and they're all gone now. The vet says he's healthy, now he just needs some time and attention and he'll be just fine. :thumbsup: Sometimes "laid back" can be a good thing if you're not into "crazy". :innocent:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good to hear. Tyler had undescended testicles too and it just requires a neuter that's more like a spay and costs a little more. They found Tyler's family jewels in his abdomen. :w00t: He did fine. 
Sounds like Diesel is just trying to get used to his new family...you I'm sure that you'll bond and then be happy and inseparable.
Hoping that you're not giving him rawhide chews or pig ears. They aren't supposed to be safe and cause obstructions. Many use beef tendon corkscrews, cow trachea, Cherpi chews and antlers. With any keep an eye on them so that Diesel doesn't get the stringy white stuff caught in his throat. Also of course make sure anything you use was sourced and processed in the USA as so many dogs got sick from treats, etc, made in China.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Happy all is okay. I am sure he just needs to adjust and with each day he will be more comfortable. He is adorable!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Diesel is a cutie! Every pup has their own personality and Diesel may just end up being a laid back kind of guy. All puppies seem to sleep a lot and the younger they are when you bring them home, the more they sleep. Bella slept a lot when I brought her home but when she was awake she was a pistol and she still is! It's just her nature to be totally busy or totally knocked out! One day, you may be glad for Diesel's quiet ways. There are days I wish Bella had an "off" button! Lol!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Did you set up a vaccine schedule w/the vet---be sure and include the BAT test at 16 weeks (Bile Acid Testing). That is a special test which you can research on here. Carina just posted about it. 
I think your puppy is missing his siblings---esp. if he is looking at himself in the fridge reflection. He is awfully young & you will have to teach him skills he should have learned from his mom & siblings. Most reputable breeders keep a pup until at least 12 wks. of age. 
I agree w/Sue on the chews---my two always go back to churpi chews (order on line either from Pawtistic or Amazon=free shipping). I have tried most things & find this to be the safest for mine---depends on what kind of a chewer your dog is what you would choose. Keep in mind that some are very high in protein. Mine like the bully sticks but the last one (made in the USA from Best Bully Sticks) gave Kitzel diarrhea, so we are off those now. 
Please remember not to put him down in the grass until his shots are finished. 
Enjoy puppyhood --- it doesn't last long enough.


----------

